# Vizsla hunts Wolf



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I tripped over this while surfing hunting videos. I thought it was just gorgeous!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlyMUOfW6Ko&feature=fvwrel


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Ozkar! I love that little video, especially the music that goes with it. Hilarious!! Willie does that "creeping point" every once in a while, and then it turns out that he's zeroed in on a leaf or something. HA-Ha-ha!! So cute! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That video is just too cute.


----------

